# سلسلة دروس فيديو ( فيديو1



## salah_design (19 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استكمالا لما يقوم به الاخوة الخبراء من جهود بوضع خبراتهم بين ايدي الاخوة طالبي العلم
وانني اتشرف بمشاركتهم في وضع دروس فيديو اسال الله تعالى ان تنفعكم ويكون فيها الفائدة
لا تنسوني من الدعاء بظاهر الغيب

اضغط هنا للتحميل ===> salah_design 
​


----------



## im alive (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ صلاح

باسورد الملف المضغوط اية ؟


----------



## salah_design (19 فبراير 2012)

im alive قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ صلاح
> 
> باسورد الملف المضغوط اية ؟


وفيكم بارك الرحمن
اخي الباسوورد داخل ملف التكست 
وهو
salah_design
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## am123go (22 فبراير 2012)

اخي صلاح اشكرك على هذا المجهود والإبداع 
علما بإني كنت اتمنى ان استطيع تحميل ملف الشرح لكي ارد عليك بأفضل من هذا الرد
ولكن لدي مشكلة بالانترنت منذ وضعك للموضوع الى اليوم لم تنتهي بسبب عطل في الكبينه وارجو ان تقبل اسفي على تاخري بالرد وارجو ان تقبلني كذلك تلميذا لديك
ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## tamer fathy ali (22 فبراير 2012)

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salah_design (24 فبراير 2012)

حياك الله اخي تامر
واشكر مرورك


----------



## محمد وعد (29 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
الاستاذ صلاح مديرس صالح ابو شنب صلاح دساين المشرف هو نصاب اخذ مني مبلغ من المال 490 دولار وعلى اساس انه سوف يبعث ماكنة وبعد فترة اختفى ووقالوا انه توفي وانا سامحته بالمبلغ ولكن ظهر بعد مدة وقال سوف ارجع المال ولكنه الى حد الان لم يرجعه اشتكيت عليه ولكنه استهزىء وقال لي في رسالة اذن خلي القانون ياخذ مجراه فانا احذركم منه يااخوتي والله على مااقول شهيد


----------

